# Piranha I.d Needed



## FISH ROOM PLUS (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks in advance, came from Brazil


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Gold Mac/Spilo. He also appears to maybe have some black ich or something.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If he's a fresh import, the spots are not too uncommon and should disappear within a couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree, Mac. Whats going on with his eye?


----------



## FISH ROOM PLUS (Feb 17, 2006)

hOW ABOUT THIS GUY??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

FISH ROOM PLUS said:


> hOW ABOUT THIS GUY??


Id say mac for the first for sure and the sceond pic id say is a rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

first pic looks like a spilo with eye damage and the second looks like a sanchezi


----------

